# iPhone 3G Orange Edge Settings



## defiant (Jan 10, 2008)

Does anyone know what the username and password reference boxes on the iPhone to access the internet refer to?

APN should apparently be 'orangeinternet' but not sure what the username and password have to be.

Cheers. :thumb:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

orangeinternet
user
pass:thumb:


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not sure exactly what you mean as I don't have a 3G iPhone, and I'm not on Orange, but I do know that Edge is not the same thing as 3G.


----------



## tdleon (Jan 4, 2008)

thats correct Enhanced Data for Gsm Evolution or 2.75G in network terms


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

username & password left blank

And get orange safeguard turned off too.


----------

